# Trolling Motor Question the Minn Kota Edge or Power Drive 2



## lilsean95 (Mar 6, 2007)

So, I am on the way to get a trolling motor for my 1754 Tracker Grizzly and dont really know which one to get. We are going to Cabelas and looking to get the 55Lbs Edge or the Power Drive 2. I have done my research and have my mind made up but the wife wanted me to ask some people what are their thoughts on these 2 trolling motors.So any help would be appreciated. Thanks

One more thing 12 volt or 24 volt?


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

It all depends on if you want cable steer or electric steering. me, I very much prefer the cable steer.


----------



## Tailchaser (Jun 15, 2007)

I bought the power drive V-2 form Cabela's last year. I have a 18 C/C glass boat & have the 65 lb. 24 volt Minn. Minn kota had a special last year with Cabela's were they installed the co-pilot on the on the V-2 with no pedal, sensor, or auto pilot.I don't bass fish but, inland lake & do Erie for Walleyes. It's working very well & can operate anywhere in the boat with the remote. For around 700.00 I had to give it a shot. 60 inch shaft. good luck Don.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'd get the PD2, so it can be upgraded with an I-Pilot or co-pilot if/when you get the urge.
and 24V, they don't make any trolling motors with too much power, only underpowered motors that won't work right under tough conditions.


----------



## atlrus (Mar 23, 2010)

Whichever you choose to buy - you may want to get it from Amazon.com and get a sweet fish finder with the savings  

For example Cabela is selling the basic PD2 for $740  and you can get it on Amazon for $479...Just something to keep in mind. MSRP on the 55lb PD2 is $529, so you can imagine how hard you get raped at the "World's Foremost Outfitter"


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

waterfoul said:


> It all depends on if you want cable steer or electric steering. me, I very much prefer the cable steer.


Have you ever OWNED electric steer Mike??
:evilsmile


ESOX said:


> I'd get the PD2, so it can be upgraded with an I-Pilot or co-pilot if/when you get the urge.
> and 24V, they don't make any trolling motors with too much power, only underpowered motors that won't work right under tough conditions.


YES!!!
Mo' p0WaH!!!!:fish2:


----------



## jhuhn918 (Aug 30, 2007)

ESOX said:


> I'd get the PD2, so it can be upgraded with an I-Pilot or co-pilot if/when you get the urge.
> and 24V, they don't make any trolling motors with too much power, only underpowered motors that won't work right under tough conditions.


I agree with you or buy the v2 with the ipilot installed.....my brother and i just installed the ipilot on his v2 and he took it for a test drive yesterday and loved everybit of it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunSet Bass (Sep 9, 2009)

I replaced my Minn Kota Edge 55lb last year with the 65lb 24volt and have never had a problem with either of them. Matter of Fact I don't think I will very switch brands.

Bass Pro is running a special right now Edge 55lb for $499.99 and get a free Minn Kota on board charger, sounds like a good deal to me.

PS. I have never used the Power Drive 2


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

i have owned both electric and cable steer. Only thing worse than electric steer might be an oar..... or maybe some sort of crude rudder fashioned from seaweed and plastic 6-pack rings.

if you slow troll in a straight line 90% of the time or more, get the electric. If you ever fish tight to any sort of cover when you need to maneuver quickly or precisely... then don't get electric.

i would get 24v and as much thrust as you can afford. its best to have and not need than to need and not have.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Your name isn't Mike , Justin - and I'm not too sure how coordinated you are , but I think I know about your attention span ....
:lol:

j/k!!!!

:evilsmile
WHY do they call them TROLLING motors again?? LOL!
I cast a lot and while "slow trolling" it's great - there IS an adaptability factor for guys that expect to fish 2 feet from objects. Props are $30 a piece so I tend to avoid getting too close for comfort... 

Let us know what you decide!


thedude said:


> i have owned both electric and cable steer. Only thing worse than electric steer might be an oar..... or maybe some sort of crude rudder fashioned from seaweed and plastic 6-pack rings.
> 
> if you slow troll in a straight line 90% of the time or more, get the electric. If you ever fish tight to any sort of cover when you need to maneuver quickly or precisely... then don't get electric.
> 
> i would get 24v and as much thrust as you can afford. its best to have and not need than to need and not have.


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

One of your BIGGEST deciding factors should be . Are you running a skimmer tranducer on the trolling motor? 

I have a power drive . IT works great on the bassboat, but you CANNOT zip tie the transduce cable to the trolling motor shaft. When you stow it the shaft slides up and down. Biggg issue with getting the cable wrapped in the prop or knicking it. The Edge is a scissor mount design and unles your constantly adjusting the motor shaft height you can zip tie the cable all the way down the shaft, thus avoiding my constant problem. If it wasn't for this problem I would think the powerdrive is the better choice. The foot pedal takes some getting use to since it is side to side and not toe/heel operation. Also I would concider some type of bracket to support the powerdrives head. The way it stows it tends to bounce alot for me because the shaft slides through the hinge so far. 

On that note , anyone wanan swap an 12 volt edge for a 12 volt powerdrive. :lol:


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

thedude said:


> i have owned both electric and cable steer. Only thing worse than electric steer might be an oar..... or maybe some sort of crude rudder fashioned from seaweed and plastic 6-pack rings.
> 
> if you slow troll in a straight line 90% of the time or more, get the electric. If you ever fish tight to any sort of cover when you need to maneuver quickly or precisely... then don't get electric.
> 
> i would get 24v and as much thrust as you can afford. its best to have and not need than to need and not have.


I fish the DR vertical jigging inches off the BASF wall with no problem whatsoever. Same for playing bumper boats in certain areas when jigging. I've had both, and won't ever own a cable steer, again. I don't even own a pedal. I agree on the 24v and as much thrust as possible.


----------



## javelin (Sep 17, 2005)

I hate the power drive. Pain in the butt to raise and lower, and I can't stand the delay of the electric. 

You need to look at the Maxxum or Fortrex if its in the budget. 

If not, then the edge still has the pull cord for stow and deploy, this is much easier.

Just my $0.02


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

brdhntr said:


> I fish the DR vertical jigging inches off the BASF wall with no problem whatsoever. Same for playing bumper boats in certain areas when jigging. I've had both, and won't ever own a cable steer, again. I don't even own a pedal. I agree on the 24v and as much thrust as possible.


i was referring more to things like docks and trees. i've been blown into so many IO props from the wind pushing me into a dock with a lift than i care to admit because of that terrova taking 5 minutes to completely rotate around. the response time to turn is atrocious - not to mention if you get blown up shallow or half to go up to the bank to get a snag - they are a pain to lift out of the water and run. On any given night of bass fishing, i probably lost 10% of the night messing with something with that motor rather than paying attention to fishing.

My terrova was junk for being he top of the line deal (101, 36v, AP, US2) - it was so bad that had i not had incredibly good luck with minn kota cable drives in the past - i probably would not have ever purchased another minn kota product EVER. terrovas are great motors if you don't mind that half of the features it comes with don't work most of the time.

also - Fishin Pollock - i was able to run a cable down my terrova. there is a groove in the shaft - you just have to remove the head of the motor to run the wire.


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

also - Fishin Pollock - i was able to run a cable down my terrova. there is a groove in the shaft - you just have to remove the head of the motor to run the wire.[/QUOTE]


There is no groove on a power drive though.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

The Fishing Pollock said:


> There is no groove on a power drive though.


gotcha - bummer!


----------



## lilsean95 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks to all that post their .02 cents. I went to Cabelas and got the Power Drive V2 12v 55lbs thrust and will be sending in for the 149.99 Co-Pilot for 9.99 which is shipping and handling. Why the PDV2 plain and simple you can upgrade to the I-Pilot and the Sonar and I also got the MK-210 Charger with a mail in rebate of $20.00 got this from Wal-Mart for $116.00-20.00=96.00 sweet deal being Cabelas had it for 139.99. 

After all was said and done 2 shadowgrass chairs, Minn Kota Power Drive 2, easy off bracket and 75.00 off card and 250.00 Cabelas card fun money. $525.68 total cost and a smile on my face cause that it for buying I think 

Once again thanks to you all for you helpful advice. 
Who wants to help me install it................Beer and Deer Burgers for everyone that helps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:coolgleam


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

The install is GRAVY.
A few wires & six bolts on the TM and a few screws & wires on the charger....
If you want to haul it up here - I'll do it for some sPeeDbeeF.
:lol:

You'll like the setup!
RAS


----------

